# EvolutionZ's Corydoras tank.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys. latest tank scape. not too much into plant and scape.. mainly christmas moss, spiky moss, narrow leaf fern and petite nana.

sorry for the lousy photos.



















comments please.
thanks.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Still I think it looks great, nice work.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks derek.. will need some time before the moss grows..


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

scape looks outstanding...wish I could see some close ups of the corydoras though hehe


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks bro. getting more cories today.
here are some of the 5 C.schwartzi i own now.
























and 10 schooling tetras.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

The Driftwood is very nice. I was wondering if that was a moss carpet you had there. Is that a lowtech tank? I looks fantastic. Once the moss grows in a bit more, it tank will look really full.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice structure to the wood, very dramatic. It'll be great when it fills in a bit.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks bros, those are Christmas moss on lava rocks.
heres some corydoras picture.
side angle shot with cory feeding infront.








feeding time!


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

Substrate?


----------



## Chancey (Mar 31, 2008)

What size tank is that and how many checkerboards do you have? Very nice scape, by the way.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Beatyful Corys! They are some lovely fishes.

I like the scape, but i looks a bit messy with a few leaves of javafern at several places. But it will probably look better when it grows in.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I just saw some fresh wild _Corydoras similis_ at the LFS, what a cool little fish. You might ask your LFS about them.


----------

